# What's wrong with a grey import?



## omar (May 3, 2013)

Super dumb question: What's wrong with a grey import?

The price difference is about £170

I want to buy a 60D. A can get a kit for £530 from a retailer (online) that 'looks' reputable
I called and they are imports and the warranty is given by them - *not Canon*

Else, I can buy from a Canon approved centre for £700 + Canon have a cashback of £65 (if bought before the end of May)
Should I pay £100 more and buy a model that has a valid UK warranty?

Thanks


Omar


----------



## RLPhoto (May 3, 2013)

No warranty service from Canon USA.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2013)

Canon USA has been honoring grey market warranties. Not sure about Canon UK (where the OP lives), and of course there's no guarantee they'll continue to do so.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2013)

The main drawback is that you are depending on the dealer to honor the warranty, and that may or may not happen. Who will repair the camera if one of the focus points is not right, or if it does not focus accurately with your lens. Do they use the Grace L Ferguson Storm door and Camera Repair Service, or do they pay Canon to repair it?
Most likely the former, but get it in writing.


----------



## omar (May 3, 2013)

"Grace L Ferguson Storm door and Camera Repair Service"
what's that?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2013)

omar said:


> "Grace L Ferguson Storm door and Camera Repair Service"
> what's that?



It's like Joe's Bait, Tackle, and Camera Repair Shop, only a little better because your camera doesn't smell like fish when you get it back.


----------



## omar (May 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's like Joe's Bait, Tackle, and Camera Repair Shop, only a little better because your camera doesn't smell like fish when you get it back.


LOL 

*EDIT*: on this website, i'm seeing loooads of ads from SLRHut
i don't know for sure - but i'm guessing that they sell grey imports as well?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 3, 2013)

My last four bodies have been grey (7D, T2i, T3i, M) and a couple of my lenses and bits and bobs (E7 grip, E6 Battery, 70-200) so long as you 'trust' your vendor to deal with the customs and VAT side of things (I get an email from them stating that they do)

Not had call to pursue a warranty issue with my grey gear with Canon so cannot comment on that, however I do recall having a storeroom of 18 faulty MV600 camcorders (out of 20 bought) all with dud CCD's, and I recall more recently Canon point blank denying any issue with UDMA cards on the 7D, until they announced a fix for it in later firmware.

So... I'm not convinced about how much a genuine canon warranty is worth in any case. Get insurance. If your kit goes wrong then claim it through that. Insurance is a good idea grey or not as the warranty only covers you for manufacturing defects, and even then, not always.

I used to buy from digigood, kerso and have just bought for the first time from digitalrev. They've changed the colour of my camera, but thats a minor grumble, I'll let you know how it pans out.


----------



## bornshooter (May 3, 2013)

Canon uk will NOT honour the warranty...only on L series glass which has world wide cover.


----------



## rs (May 3, 2013)

http://camerapricebuster.co.uk/mcp.php?n=CanonDigitalSLRs=&mc=1

60D - £585 (£520 after cashback)
60D kit (depends on what lens) from £670 (£605 after cashback)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2013)

omar said:


> "Grace L Ferguson Storm door and Camera Repair Service"
> what's that?


 
Old Bob Newhart Joke from the early 1960's referring to someone doing a service that they are not well qualified for.

I guess that dates me.


----------

